

DoAT releases mobile web app boilerplate - _pius
http://geeks.doat.com/2011/09/11/introducing-touchy-boilerplate/

======
8ig8
I wish the Demo links were live demonstrations not just links to the source
code of demos.

------
beagle3
If you haven't yet tried DoAT for the iphone, you should now. It's how a
mobile internet search engine should work.

~~~
tszming
Seems not available in the Hong Kong Appstore.

------
marcamillion
This looks awesome. Wish it was in Ruby though :(

~~~
_pius
I was just at the talk where this was released and the presenter was trying to
downplay the PHP aspect, saying that the PHP was just meant for examples.

